# I get to see this when I wake up every morning :)



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

My planted betta tanks!

The one on the end is new, and I will be adding more plants soon. It's the home of my new "rescue"!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I share the same view with you  Isn't it great?

Nice job on the tanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love waking up to my fishies! The fact that my fishroom is my bedroom has a lot of disadvantages, but the fact that I get to see them so much and listen to the flowing water is not a disadvantage at all lol. I love your tanks, you must have some very happy fish!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I love waking up to my fishies! The fact that my fishroom is my bedroom has a lot of disadvantages, but the fact that I get to see them so much and listen to the flowing water is not a disadvantage at all lol. I love your tanks, you must have some very happy fish!


Thanks!

Yeah... my biggest disadvantage is that I get up about an hour before my BF for work, and if I want to do any maintenance at that time I can't.. 



And thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

They are very pretty I wish I could be that successful!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

They look great! I, too like to wake up to my fish. If I sleep on my back or side, I wake up to see my 15 gallon NPT. If I sleep on my stomach, I wake up to see one of my 2.5 NPTs. (soon to be planted!) What is the light green one in the front of the tank farthest to the right?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm terrible with right and left, but assuming you're referring to the emptyish one, it's dwarf pennywort!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow. Very nice..I like.....what aquarium kits are those


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Those look really nice!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

gorillakev said:


> Wow. Very nice..I like.....what aquarium kits are those


Aqueon mini bows, 5 gallons. I'm using a different bulb but it's a nice little tank.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

They're beautiful! Really great job!


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

rmarkham said:


> I'm terrible with right and left, but assuming you're referring to the emptyish one, it's dwarf pennywort!


look at the back of your hands with your thumb sticking out to the side. The one the looks like a L is you left hand ;-)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

rmarkham said:


> I'm terrible with right and left, but assuming you're referring to the emptyish one, it's dwarf pennywort!


Hold up your hands in front of your face, fingers extended. The one that makes an L shape with your index finger and thumb is your left hand.

Oops, guess someone else said this already.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

I LOVE your tanks!!  They are beautiful! How are u able to grow the plants with the reddish tinge, and the ones w/ the purple-ish tinge to them? I thought u had to have 'high light' to grow these types? I like them very much!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Picasso84 said:


> I LOVE your tanks!!  They are beautiful! How are u able to grow the plants with the reddish tinge, and the ones w/ the purple-ish tinge to them? I thought u had to have 'high light' to grow these types? I like them very much!




Magic!

No seriously though I have no idea... I do use this bulb in all my tanks :
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/zoo...ode=GPPETSUP&gclid=CJKdnvTFgrcCFYYw4Aodi0kA9g


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm very very jealous. I want potted tanks something fierce. 
You should let me help you name your rescue!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> I'm very very jealous. I want potted tanks something fierce.
> You should let me help you name your rescue!


You're welcome to help! I'm thinking a quirky name.. possibly food related, but he needs a title.. Like Sir, Mr. Esquire, Dr. etc. 

he's so full of life! I think I see fin regrowth on his fins as well!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

< sooo jealous  can't wait til I have the space and money for more tanks


----------

